# tevoren of van tevoren



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

If I say: I have you previously told that your PC is defect and you have to buy a new one.  Can you say:

Ik heb u tevoren  of van tevoren verteld dat uw PC kapot is en u moet een nieuw kopen.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb u eerder al verteld dat uw PC kapot is
Ik heb u voordien al verteld dat uw PC kapot is
Ik heb u tevoren al verteld dat uw PC kapot is
Ik heb u vroeger al verteld dat uw PC kapot is

zijn alle goed (= op een vroeger tijdstip)  All are  good (= at an earlier time).

"Ik heb u van tevoren al verteld dat uw PC kapot is": ik zou hier 'van tevoren' niet gebruiken.I would not use this 'van tevoren' here.




> DVD:
> (van) tevoren
> ter uitdrukking dat men een handeling verricht *met het oog op iets dat later zal gebeuren*= vooraf
> •ik waarschuw je van tevoren, dat wordt niks



 Het is hier niet de  bedoeling naar iets te verwijzen dat later zal gebeuren (=op voorhand waarschuwen dus), want de PC was al kapot toen ik het hem zei.
It is not the intention here to refer to something that will happen later (= warning in advance), because the PC was already broken when I told him.

'Ik heb u van tevoren gewaarschuwd dat uw PC het niet lang meer zou maken' (=>en kijk, nu is hij inderdaad kapot, zie je wel) 
I told you in advance your PC wouldn't last long any more


----------



## Peterdg

I would say it this way: "Ik heb u van tevoren al verteld dat uw PC kapot is en u een nieuwe moet kopen".

But I wonder if that really is what you want to convey. When I look at the English sentence, I would translate it as "Ik heb u vroeger/eerder/voordien al verteld dat uw PC kapot is en u een nieuwe moet kopen".

"Van tevoren" has a different meaning: e.g. "I have told you that it was broken even before I had seen it".


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> But I wonder if that really is what you want to convey.



I think he wants to convey that he told him so before. So= that the PC is  defective.

It's also:  <I have told you previously that your PC is defective  and you have to buy a new one>.  And not: "I have you previously told that your PC is defect "

Defect is a noun and a verb but not an adjective...



> When I look at the English sentence, I would translate it as "Ik heb u vroeger/eerder/voordien al verteld dat uw PC kapot is en u een nieuwe moet kopen".


 ...as I said in #2



> "Van tevoren" has a different meaning: e.g. "I have told you that it was broken even before I had seen it".


 That I don't understand.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> That I don't understand.


That's a pitty.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_van tevoren_ = _im Voraus
_
Voor _previously_ is in deze context ook _vorige keer_ een mogelijkheid:

_Ik heb u vorige keer verteld dat uw PC kapot is en _[_dat_]_ u een nieuwe moet kopen.
_​Let ook op de plaats van het hulpwerkwoord _moet_ aan het eind van de bijzin (in de veronderstelling dat dat stukje zin inderdaad een bijzin is) en op de buigings-e van _nieuwe_.


----------



## bibibiben

previously = eerder (al), vroeger al, voordien (al), de vorige keer (al), tevoren
in the past = vroeger, in het verleden, voorheen
back then = destijds, toen, toentertijd
ago = geleden, terug
in advance = vooraf, van tevoren, bij voorbaat
from the very start = bij voorbaat, nu al, meteen al


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie hulp.


----------

